
China has been secretly installing spyware on some tourists’ Android phones - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/2/20679053/china-spyware-tourists-android-phones-xinjiang
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335816)

